
A New Approach to AGI - bcimen
http://imitate.life
======
bcimen
I've been working on a quite unconventional approach to AGI using
nonequilibrium statistical mechanics and digital evolution. I am looking for
smart people to join me. Please sign up on the website if you are interested.

~~~
garmaine
You’re going to have to give more information than that.

~~~
bcimen
Not really, this is just an interest form. You can get more information if you
sign up.

~~~
garmaine
Let me restate: you’re going to have to give more information than that if you
expect anyone interesting to bother to sign up.

I didn’t. This field is full of cranks, and this doesn’t advertise itself as
anything worth spending precious time and attention on.

Best of luck to you though.

